# Eko Ranger 12 electra



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

I am looking for some info on a Eko Ranger 12 string electra acoustic guitar...The guitar body was brought by today ,minus the bolt on neck... I have not seen a guitar like this before...Does anybody know where I can get the specifications on a neck for this guitar...I will get some pics if it will help....Larry


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I have an Eko Ranger (V - I think??) 12 string acoustic from Italy in the '60s sometime (or so I was told). It is a gigantic dreadnaught. I'm told Eko made all the Vox guitars of the era. All were zero fret guitars, my neck is a baseball bat! I'll measure it for you if you want. I'll try to get a picture posted before tonight is over...

Matt


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Thank you Matt...I am guessing,with a rough measurement, that the scale is 25"....The neck bolts on with four wood screws similar to an electric guitar and the strings and bridge have the same setup as an Archtop guitar....I can make the neck if I have something to go by....Thanks again ....Larry


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Pics of 12 string eko*




























If this looks similar I'll disassemble and measure it up for you this weekend.

matt


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Thank you Matt....Almost identical ....these guitars are heavy...The pick guard must be at least .125 thick...I was hoping there was a sit where I could go in and get the specs......Later,Larry


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Matt there is no need to take it apart...The only measurements I need are the measurements at the nut and the scale length....I am guessing 1 7/8" at the nut and 25" scale...Larry


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Lab123 said:


> Thank you Matt....Almost identical ....these guitars are heavy...The pick guard must be at least .125 thick...I was hoping there was a sit where I could go in and get the specs......Later,Larry


I used to own a 6 string ranger-the finish was thicker than the pickguard


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

hi again,

I took a few measurements for you.

The zero fret is 1 13/16" across, the nut (slightly behind it, but stretching the width of the fingerboard) is 1 15/16" across.

The scale length from center of zero fret to middle of bridge saddle (i.e., between the 3rd and 4th strings) is 25". 

I don't know how to measure neck radius, but if you cut a Coke can in half you've got a good approximation 

Matt


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Thank you very much...This guitar seems to be big in every way...You would think that with all that bulk the sound would be not so very good...But I guess I will find out for myself later when its finished....I'll post some pics ... Thanks Larry


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

It sound OK actually. Not a lot of sustain, but loud and well balanced under hard strumming (great for folk 12 string strumming) and pretty nice finger picked too.

Matt


----------

